# Urgent just found a starving ferret in the Garden



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am in Surrey I have just tried to phone furry friends in Surrey to see if they will have it but couldn't get though. It is very tame but scared

I have never handled one of these before. I am in South Croydon.
Samanthax


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you looked on here to see if he/shes been reported missing? December 2011 Lost and Found


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Give these a try

Surrey Ferret Rescue,

The Ferret Rescue, Lily Pan, Leatherhead, Mobile 07904 717795 Email [email protected]

Surrey Ferret Rescue (Guildford)
Michele - Tel: 01483 235083
Email: [email protected]


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I meant to add, a lot of people have their ferrets chipped so it wouldnt be a bad idea to get it to the vets to scan and see if its chipped.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Put him/ her in a cat carrier or a box with some towels, a bowl of water and something to eat. They can have cat food or raw meat depending on what you've got available. 

You could try phoning around the local vets to see if any one has lost a ferret. I also agree with thedogsmother about seeing if he's chipped.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you looked on here to see if he/shes been reported missing? December 2011 Lost and Found


just had a look no joy


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

How do you know it was starving?


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I meant to add, a lot of people have their ferrets chipped so it wouldnt be a bad idea to get it to the vets to scan and see if its chipped.


thanks everyone
My Husband just phoned our Vet and is on his way now to see if it has been chipped, depending on the results we will contact Leatherhead.
It's snuggled up in a towel now.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

chrisd said:


> How do you know it was starving?


It was by the stables in the Garden where we have a small Guinea pig rescue. At present there is 13 so I am sure it could smell them.... Also when I caught it I gave it some cat food and water and it didn't come up for air


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

update
not chipped a young male about a year old the vet thinks he's a domestic Ferret.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I was in a position to take a ferret, but Im not ready yet . I think a lot of rescues arent taking ferrets in because of the distemper problem but hopefull you will get someone knowledgeable to take him.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What distemper problem??


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

rose said:


> What distemper problem??


Ferrets can also get canine distemper and need to be vaccinated against it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Theres a pretty serious distemper outbreak in ferrets in the country this year, you would be better asking someone more ferret knowledgable about it though as Ive only read a few bits on it but from what Ive read that a lot of rescues had closed their doors because of it.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,
After speaking to the small furry rescue they advised I phoned the Rspca as they can not take in Strays. After a week the Ferret will be passed on to them!.

I am unsure about doing this being as it is Christmas in a few days

The nurse at the vet that checked if it was chipped said that it was really tame and that it was a polecat. 

I would hate for it to be stuck in a cage after what it has been though already, I wish I could find it's owner as if it's so tame and domesticated as it looks I am sure it is missed!!.

I am going to take it to see the Vet tomorrow as I am not sure if it is ok because it's quite slow still and it seems to have a chipped tooth and only about 3 teeth altogether. Eyes seem to be half open and it has a tick.

Not sure what the fur is meant to be like but his is very thin. I have never seen a Polecat Ferret or any type of Ferret before so I am really new to this!!


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

sammieanne111 said:


> Hi,
> After speaking to the small furry rescue they advised I phoned the Rspca as they can not take in Strays. After a week the Ferret will be passed on to them!.
> 
> I am unsure about doing this being as it is Christmas in a few days
> ...


i used to keep ferrets and what you describe does sound like a poorly ferret , ferrets have quite small teeth apart from the huge canines . he may well appreciate a bit of boiled chicken to perk him up . did you say in an earlier post that the vet said it was about a year old ? ive not seen a young one with thin hair , older ones yes but not at a year . if you can take the advice of the vet and get him well that would be much nicer than sending him to a rescue poorly . he may have escaped sometime ago . are you sure hes very tame and not lethargic and none reactive . id put some posters up and look out for any lost signs in pet shops etc . a lot of ferrets never get claimed tho it depends on who loses them . he can live in a hutch or a large bird cage while he gets better but id definatly keep him indoors as he does sound fragile. ferrets are adorable little critters .


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Added a few pics.. If anyone lives close by or know's anyone close to me with Ferrets please pass the word that this little fella has been found. Clutching at straws but the owner may be looking for him...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Its really good of you to take him in. Such a shame he has been lost/left outside. He looks so cute. I have no experience with ferrets but just wanted to commend your efforts to save him.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a local paper? Our local paper do a lost and found section, maybe you can put an ad in there, dont put a description though, that way the true owner will be able to describe their ferret and he wont go to someone who is just pretending its theirs. Also ask around, all your neighbours etc, tell them to ask around too, I cant imagine he will have come very far.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah bless, I guess you got an extra house guest for Christmas! Looks like this little guy made his way to your house for the warm winter nights. 

Keep us posted! He's like a little Christmas magic  xxxx


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wanted to 2nd the comment about advertising. Try and avoid giving descriptions or putting pictures just say that you have found a lost ferret There are some people about that would do or say anything for a freebee.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

I would advertise locally that you have found a ferret. The owner should be able to tell you about him and probably have a photo of him to prove he belongs to them. 
I lost a ferret and she was found about 6 months later by someone else in my village that also keeps ferrets. A friend had told him when i lost her and e came straight around with her when he found her so i would also try and get the word out locally that you have found him.
He looks like he is a lovely lad.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have now done the posters, contacted every Vet near and around me, all Pet shops and even sweet shops lol..... to either put a notice up or to see if anyone is missing this little fella, also he has been added to lost and found in a few Ferret forums

I have had no luck so far.

I am a big softie when It comes to little animals but I have 8 very demanding Rats plus lots of other little furry's to take care of and I don't think I would have enough hours in the day to give this little fella enough attention I will however make sure he has regular trips to the Vet and all his vaccinations and look after him till he is ready to be re-homed if his owners are not found.

Last night he seemed very restless after letting him out he got on my lap curled himself into a ball and off to sleep he went....


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Well it sounds like he is lucky you found him! hope you can manage to match him up with owner soon. Have you tried posting on the RFUK forums? there are a big network of animals owners there that might help.


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

Any update? If you can get him to me i'll take him here with mine until our local rescue can take him. Is he neutered? Easy to tell..... Has he got "plums"?


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

cluedo said:


> Any update? If you can get him to me i'll take him here with mine until our local rescue can take him. Is he neutered? Easy to tell..... Has he got "plums"?


Just saw your message, think he is neutered can't see the plums lol

Had no luck finding his owner, ty for the offer..... Can't believe I am saying this but I am getting quite use to him never had anything to do with a ferret before so far I have removed ticks, bathed him and near enough litter trained him. He is a funny little thing so friendly. he want lots of attention, I have let him free range lots now as he seems to be so tame. Just not letting him near any doors or windows lol.....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

sammieanne111 said:


> Just saw your message, think he is neutered can't see the plums lol
> 
> Had no luck finding his owner, ty for the offer..... Can't believe I am saying this but I am getting quite use to him never had anything to do with a ferret before so far I have removed ticks, bathed him and near enough litter trained him. He is a funny little thing so friendly. he want lots of attention, I have let him free range lots now as he seems to be so tame. Just not letting him near any doors or windows lol.....


Ferrets aren't at all like people expect them to be


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

It sounds like he has landed on his feet. He has a lovely new home . They make really lovely pets and are very affectionate .


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was talking about this sort of situation with a friend the other day. Legally you have to keep a dog or a cat for a certain amount of time (i think she said it was only 2 weeks), before either keeping it or re-homing. Basically allowing time for the owner to come forward and claim it.

We were talking about rabbits and she had actually asked around, apparently there is no specific requirement regarding rabbits, so it comes under lost property so has to be kept for a month before being re-homed.

I was just wondering if anyone knows how long it is for ferrets?


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> I was talking about this sort of situation with a friend the other day. Legally you have to keep a dog or a cat for a certain amount of time (i think she said it was only 2 weeks), before either keeping it or re-homing. Basically allowing time for the owner to come forward and claim it.
> 
> We were talking about rabbits and she had actually asked around, apparently there is no specific requirement regarding rabbits, so it comes under lost property so has to be kept for a month before being re-homed.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows how long it is for ferrets?


I am not sure but a rescue has to wait 7 days before taking a stray Ferret in case the owner comes forward.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Aww Sammie - please keep him, he lurrrrrves you! 

What other pets do you have? 8 rats that is alot!


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

kat04kt said:


> Aww Sammie - please keep him, he lurrrrrves you!
> 
> What other pets do you have? 8 rats that is alot!


 started of with 2 Dumbo Females, one died after 2 yrs and the other one and me was heartbroken so I got a younger female, My older female was not to happy as she likes to sleep and eat lol... Went looking for a couple more after contacting someone on preloved I got told it was a female rat, when I got to the house found out it was a male, the person told me that if I didn't have it he would feed it to his snake, Bought another cage on the way home, started looking for some playmates for the little boy and somehow I ended up with 4 females and 4 males...... My husband worries that if another one passes away how many more I will come home with lol 

Also have 1 hamster, 2 Gerbils, 4 mice,
2 Dwarf Tortoises, 13 Guinea pigs, 2 Rabbits and now 1 stray Ferret and if I end up with him I will probably have to find him a friend.........

Also have lots of doves, 2 Geese, and a few ducks


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

He is very cute, but def younger than 1 year! He has a baby face for sure xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

looking at the picture, I would say it was a Jill. it has a very small head for a boy. it looks very jill like. I hope the owner can be found or you keep him, hes whats classed as a polecat mitt, but he isnt brilliantly marked as he appears to have the bib but no totally white feet, as he gets older he will get more and more silver flecking on his back legs. If you could get a picture of its belly we could tell you the sex of it, (not that I dont believe the vet but if male he looks quite small


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Belly Pics was a Task Just managed one lol


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Pic not overly helpful, but easiest thing is....does he appear to have a belly button? Still looks quite young to me in those pics xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Useful link for you
A Guide to Ferret Sexing and Ferret Gender Determination.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah hes a hob (if thats a willy i see and not a white patch), just a small one, hes a cutie, I would class him colour wise as any other colour/silver mitt he will get more silver as he ages, you you felt for any testicals as ferrets go out of season for winter and they go quite small when he comes in season they will enlarge and he will smell more.

Has he got a name? if not I suggest Chance


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> yeah hes a hob (if thats a willy i see and not a white patch), just a small one, hes a cutie, I would class him colour wise as any other colour/silver mitt he will get more silver as he ages, you you felt for any testicals as ferrets go out of season for winter and they go quite small when he comes in season they will enlarge and he will smell more.
> 
> Has he got a name? if not I suggest Chance


Think it's a willy lol going to have a look at the site fuzzy posted.
Will try and take more pics soon he was hard work!!
Like the name Chance, No he hasn't got a name, I have just been calling him the little fella...:biggrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sammieanne111 said:


> Think it's a willy lol going to have a look at the site fuzzy posted.
> Will try and take more pics soon he was hard work!!
> Like the name Chance, No he hasn't got a name, I have just been calling him the little fella...:biggrin:


they are soooooo loving if you keep him you will deffo get more


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

atleast you didnt do the stupid thing many do (who arnt used to ferrets), and kiss his belly button  pmsl.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> atleast you didnt do the stupid thing many do (who arnt used to ferrets), and kiss his belly button  pmsl.


Now thats funny:biggrin:

I wish I knew how old he is, are ferrets always so playful? 
He's like a little puppy at the moment...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sammieanne111 said:


> Now thats funny:biggrin:
> 
> I wish I knew how old he is, are ferrets always so playful?
> He's like a little puppy at the moment...


If you look at his teeth you will know how old he is, if they are white as in pure white he is just last years kit, its quite easy to age ferrets by teeth


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> If you look at his teeth you will know how old he is, if they are white as in pure white he is just last years kit, its quite easy to age ferrets by teeth


His teeth are white, not many of them!!

Came home from work this evening to find all the family on their hands and knees... the little fella had uprooted all the plants and carried them from room to room.... lol... Lets hope they have learned that if he out of his living area they have to keep an eye on him every second!

Samx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sammieanne111 said:


> His teeth are white, not many of them!!
> 
> Came home from work this evening to find all the family on their hands and knees... the little fella had uprooted all the plants and carried them from room to room.... lol... Lets hope they have learned that if he out of his living area they have to keep an eye on him every second!
> 
> Samx


awww he will be fine though, ferrets do sometimes break their teeth. hehe bet he had fun doing that! get youself a run put lots of toys in and just watch him play


----------

